# Pool in einen Planzenteich umgebaut und immer noch grünes Wasser



## helithomas (8. Apr. 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen ich möchte meinen Pool in einen Teich umwandeln hat da jemand eine Idee wie. Mein Pool ist noch aus der DDR ist 4mX8m und ca.1,80m Tief mit ca.44000L Wasser der Pool wurde schon ca.3-4 Jahre nicht mehr benutzt und auch nicht gereinigt ,es existiert eine Pool Sand Filter Anlage die für die Größe ausgelegt ist ,der Pool steht bis nachmittags um 15uhr ca. im Schatten. Letztes Jahr hatte ich schon mahl versucht auf einen Podest was ca.80cm hoch war Seerosen anzusiedeln nur auser 1-2 Blätter kam da nichts waren ca. 12Rosen, Hatte auch solchen Teich schlamm entferner bei EBAY gekauft für die Wasser Menge und auch im Bauhaus Teich Algen Fernichter besorgt alles hat nichts gebracht. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie viel Dreck da unten drin ist nur wenn ich das Wasser raus lasse kostet das ca.300-400€ Laut der örtlichen Wasserwirtschaft (Neues Wasser und Abwasser) das ist mir schon etwas viel hat da jemand eventuell ne Idee oder Tipps was ich da machen kann? Danke MFG Thomas


----------



## California1 (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pool in einen Planzen teich umbauen*

Hallo Thomas,
das ist Mal ne andere Idee die du da hast 
Vielleicht könntest du ja auch Mal ein paar Bilder schicken.
Den Schlamm aus 1,80 Meter Tiefe raus zu bekommen ist schwer, wenn es mit einem Schlammsauger nicht funktioniert habe ich jetzt auch keine optimale Lösung mehr.

Lg


----------



## Nori (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pool in einen Planzen teich umbauen*

Ich kann mir die "Sandfilteranlage" nicht recht vorstellen - ich denke auch so was ist energieintensiv und für das Vorhaben ungeeignet.
Ich denke da sollte auf jeden Fall alles abgelassen werden, und dann sollte das vorhandene Volumen etwas aufgeteilt werden (also Maurerarbeiten), so dass ein natürlicher Filter entsteht, der dann auch mit einer geeigneten Pumpe, eventuell sogar Luftheber betrieben werden kann.
Mal so schnell ein bisschen Chemie in den Pool und Pflanzen rein ist der falsche Weg!

Die unschöne Bauform lässt sich am Ende durch einen Decküberbau mit geeignetem Holz (Lärche __ Douglasie, Bangkirai etc.) kaschieren.

Alles in Allem sind da die Kosten für neues Wasser wohl eher noch der geringste Posten, wenn es was Tolles werden soll - wobei 3-400 € für 44 m³ Wasser schon etwas hochgegriffen erscheint. 

Gruß Nori


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pool in einen Planzen teich umbauen*

Hallo Thomas,

:Willkommen2

Lt. der Preisliste des ZWAV dürften 44 m³ Trinkwasser/Abwasser ca. 180,- bis 207,- EUR kosten. 
Was ich auf der Internetseite nicht sehen kann, ist, ob der ZWAV eine sog. Gartenwasseruhr erlaubt. Das heißt, es wird nur das im Garten verbrauchte Wasser berechnet, Abwasser aber nicht oder nur teilweise. Das solltest Du noch einmal in Erfahrung bringen, weil das bei einem Teich dieser Größe immer interessant sein dürfte.

Wenn Du auf dem Pool/Teich erst ab 15 Uhr Sonne hast, brauchst Du Dich mit Seerosen nicht weiter zu beschäftigen. Denen ist das zu schattig.

Die Sandfilteranlage dürfte für einen Teich eher ungeeignet sein. Wenn Du aber nicht unbedingt Unmengen von Fischen beherbergen willst, ist ein Filter vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt notwendig.

Den vorhandenen Schmodder entfernt man am besten mit einem Schlammsauger - Chemie nutzt nur dem Geldbeutel des Herstellers. Schlammsauger kann man in der Regel in Baumärkten ausleihen.

Ansonsten bitte Fotos - nicht nur vom Becken, auch vom Drumherum wegen Schmutzeintrag etc.

Lesestoff-Links findest Du in meiner Signatur und hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16470
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37256
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18006
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16470


----------



## helithomas (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pool in einen Planzen teich umbauen*

Hallo danke für eure schnelle Antwort ich hab auf den Tipp von Christine noch mahl bei der ZWAV nachgefragt für mein Vorhaben kostet es ca. 150€. Da das die Hälfte ist las ich das Wasser ab und mach den Pool sauber und las ihn wieder voll. Da frag ich euch gleich wie geht es dann mit den bepflanzen weiter wenn der Pool wieder voll ist, welche Pflanzen kann ich dann rein setzten wenn Seerosen nicht gehen.  Und das zweite wie ist das mit einen biofilter kann ich den auf der Seite setzten wo am meisten die Sonne ist (leider am Rand vom Pool ist) oder bringt das nichts und wenn welche Pflanzen kommen da rein? Danke MF G Thomas


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pool in einen Planzen teich umbauen*

Hallo Thomas,

Wenn du am Pumpeneingang deiner Sandfilteranlage einen langen Poolschlauch anschliesst und diesen mit einem HT- Rohr verlãngerst, so das du direkt am Boden ansaugst, dann kannst Problemlos den Bodengrund absaugen ohne einen kompl. Wasserwechsel zu machen.
Dann brauchst du also nur das Wasser vom Rückspülen ersetzen.
Wenn du ein paar Fotos von deinem Pool machst, können wir dir bestimmt auch noch einige Anpflanztips geben.
Wie z.B. Pflanztaschen Oder Inseln.
Hier im Forum gibt es noch einige Leute die ihre ungeliebten Pools in Teiche verwandelt haben. Wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin Werd ich mal die Links raussuchen (am WE).
Oder Sie melden sich noch. Du kannst ja auch ein bissel die Suche quälen 

MfG Rene


----------



## Nori (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pool in einen Planzen teich umbauen*

Den Filterabteil in den Pool zu integrieren kommt wohl nicht in Frage - da könntest auch leicht die Verrohrung mit einbauen und alles wäre unsichtbar - du könntest doch leicht ein paar tausend Liter Volumen entbehren - wäre auch etwas weniger Wasser bei der Neubefüllung..

Gruß Nori


----------



## helithomas (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pool in einen Planzen teich umbauen*

Hallo hier sind die Bilder von meinen Pool. Ich muss mich gleich entschuldigen die Unordnung um den Pool rund drum wird auch noch beräumt wenn der Teich fertig ist, und wenn man es nicht gut sehen kann momentan ist noch ein Laub netz drauf was ich letztes Jahr drauf gemacht habe deswegen der komisch aussehend Styropor Bloch auf den Wasser. MFG Thomas


----------



## helithomas (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - doch eine UVC?*

_Edit: Die nachfolgenden Beiträge stammen aus einem anderen Thema. Ich habe sie mal verschoben, weil der arme Thomas sich im Kreis dreht und immer von vorne anfangen muss zu fragen._

Hallo alle zusamen ich muss da auch mahl ne frage mit einwerfen (ich hoffe ich bin im  richtigen thema) wie lange dauert es bei sehr grünen wasser (ca.30-40cm sicht bei 1,80m wasser tiefe) bis einen 55watt lampe bei einen 44m³ teich das wasser wieder klas klar ist? Danke MFG Thomas


----------



## lotta (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - doch eine UVC?*

Hi Thomas,

das dauert schon einige Tage, bis sich der Erfolg einstellt.
Allerdings , möchte ich dir noch den Tip geben, ...
mal das Thema VLCVF durchzulesen
Dabei handelt es sich um einen billigen, selber zu bauenden "Filterschlauch", aus Vlies.
Wenn du den dann zusätzlich noch vor den," Wiedereintritt deines Wassers" in  den Teich,
anschließt, dann filtert dieser dir zusätzlich die, durch die UVC verklumpten Schwebealgen,
wieder aus dem WASSERKREISLAUF.
Dann dauert es nur eine Woche und du siehst jeden kleinen Stein, am Grund.
Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg


----------



## helithomas (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - doch eine UVC?*

Hallo Sabine danke für deine hilfe ich habs mir mal durchgelesen ,ist ja klasse so ein Vlies. Aber ich weis ich nerfe vieleicht also wenn ich mit meiner sandfilter anlage(noch von den zeiten als es noch ein Pool war) und einer UVC lampe 55watt so wie die hier(http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wiltec-High-...0824002154?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123)+das Vlies benutze dann bekomme ich wieder klares wasser in kurtzer zeit und anhaltend? Danke MFG Thomas


----------



## Nori (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - doch eine UVC?*

Bei 44000 Litern brauchst schon was besseres als ne 55 Watt PL (die etwa einer 40 Watt T5 entspricht) - sowas z.B.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Osaga-Edelst...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item53f9a92e84

Gruß Nori


----------



## helithomas (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

_Edit: Die nachfolgenden Beiträge stammen aus einem anderen Thread, deshalb fehlt der Beitrag, auf den sich Thomas bezieht. Da schrieb Mandy, hier habe ein Pflanzenfilter geholfen._

Hallo was ist besser söll algenmittel oder eine UVC lampe bei grünen wasser?MFG Thomas


----------



## helithomas (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

danke ich hab den beitrag über meinen gelesen aber ich hab leider keinen Platz für einen Pflanzenfilter,  Pflanzen hab ich schon viele drin hab auch noch __ wasserlinsen, Wolfmilch, __ Wassersalat und auch 2 Planzen inseln. Ich hab das selbe auch gemacht mit der komplett reinigung usw. aber ich warte jetzt schon ca.2-3monate und es wirt nicht besser, meine sandfilter anlage läuft jetzt schon 1monat lang tag und nacht (ich weiß der stromzahler überschlägt sich aber ich hab gehoft es hilft) deswegen hab ich gedacht das ich jetzt etwas nachhälfe das das wasser wieder klar wird und die Serosen auch wieder licht bekommen.Deswegen frage ich.MFG Thomas


----------



## jolantha (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*



helithomas schrieb:


> ich habe das selbe auch gemacht mit der komplett reinigung usw. aber ich warte jetzt schon ca.2-3monate und es wirt nicht besser, MFG Thomas



Thomas, nach einer Komplettreinigung hast Du keine Chance das Wasser so schnell klar zu bekommen, dem Teich fehlen doch sämtliche Organismen, die dabei nützlich sind , um das Wasser zu klären. 
Wenn Du Schwebealgen hast, dann hilft eine UVC , wenn Du Fadenalgen hast, eine
Klobürste zum Aufwickeln . 
Mit Chemie wird alles noch viel schlimmer, Du tötest die Algen ab, die sinken auf den Grund,
sind dann wieder neue Nährstoffe für den Teich , ---und alles wieder grün !!

Nu hab ich doch alles wieder erzählt .


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Söll Algosol Forte*

Hallo Thomas,

so - ich habe Deinen Fragen, die sich letztendlich immer um das gleiche Problem drehen, jetzt mal mit Deinem ursprünglichen Teichthema zusammengeführt.

Ich fasse mal zusammen. Du hast  einen Pool mit 44.000 Litern komplett gereinigt und neu befüllt. Es läuft eine Pool-Sandfilteranlage, du hast diverse Seerosen und zwei Pflanzinselchen.
Und grünes Wasser.

Was tun?


----------



## juerg_we (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grünes Wasser - doch eine UVC?*

Hallo Thomas,
so einfach mit dem klaren wasser ist das nicht,und vergiss den sandfilter.habe ich auch alles ausprobiert(aber keine chemie).
wie alt ist dein teich ,mach mal fotos.ein wichtiger faktor ist zeit,bei mir hat es jetzt 2 jahre gedauert.
teichbau ca august 2011
bis februar 2012 klares wasser danach war die sicht bei 20 cm,sogar im winter,
filter gebaut und seit april 2013 klares wasser.
letzten sommer alles probiert(sandfilter 10000liter förderleistung,uvc75 watt und 35watt,2te filterreihe) hat alles nichts gebracht,danach neuen filter gebaut,bis jetzt klares wasser(aber der sommer kommt ja noch)
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Nori (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pool in einen Planzenteich umgebaut und immer noch grünes Wasser*

Ein Sandfilter ist eine mechanische Reinigung - da siedeln sich wenig Bakterien an - da hättest du wahrscheinlich mit einem einfachen Schwammfilter schon mehr Erfolg (ohne dass du ne kostenintensive Druckpumpe betreiben müsstest) - wobei das keine Filterempfehlung für deinen Teich sein soll.
Bei dem Volumen nützt ein kleiner schwarzer, formschöner Kasten wenig.

Gruß Nori


----------



## helithomas (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pool in einen Planzenteich umgebaut und immer noch grünes Wasser*

Also ich hab mir mahl so einen PH schnel test geholt der PH Wert ist im normalen bereich.MFG Thomas


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pool in einen Planzenteich umgebaut und immer noch grünes Wasser*

Hallo Thomas,

der PH-Wert hat aber nicht zwingend etwas mit Deinem Algenproblem zu tun.


----------

